# New blood work results need advice please



## jsam (Jul 19, 2014)




----------



## jsam (Jul 19, 2014)




----------



## jsam (Jul 19, 2014)




----------



## jsam (Jul 19, 2014)

Re posted thread so pics are in order for easier review.


----------



## M_T Pockets (Jul 20, 2014)

Your test is low....your creatanine is low but that can be from a number of things...to much red meat or to much creatine in general.


----------



## juuced (Jul 21, 2014)

need to clean up that diet to help with cholerstrol and blood sugar.  Also exercise will help with that as well.
Look into the Paleo diet it did wonders for my numbers.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Jul 21, 2014)

M_T Pockets said:


> Your test is low....your creatanine is low but that can be from a number of things...to much red meat or to much creatine in general.



Red meat only affects creatinine trasniently, not chronically and creatine and creatinine are two separate things.


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Jul 26, 2014)

Did you run some orals prior to bloodwork?  That's what got my cholesterol all jacked up. Should be back in line now tho, getting bloodwork first of the month.


----------

